# US to assist France.........



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a joke :lol:

Just a reminder to some of you :beer:

President Bush May Send Up To 5 Marines for French Assistance

President Bush has authorized the Joint Chiefs to begin drawing up a battle plan to pull France's *** out of the fire again.

Mr. Bush doubts France's ability to hold out since they are facing an apparent overwhelming force of up to 400 angry teenagers. "****, if the last two world wars are any indication, I would expect France to
surrender any day now", said Bush.

Joint Chiefs head, Gen. Peter Pace, warned the President that it might be
necessary to send up to 5 Marines to get things under control. The general admitted that 5 Marines may be overkill but he wanted to get this thing under control within 24 hours of arriving on scene. He stated he was having a hard time finding even one Marine to help those ungrateful
*******s out for a third time but thought that he could persuade a few Women Marines to do the job before they went on pregnancy leave.

President Bush asked Gen. Pace to get our Marines out of there as soon as possible after order was restored. He also reminded Gen. Pace to make sure the Marines did not take soap, razors, or deodorant with them to
France. The less they stand out, the better.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Zogman,

You sure it's a joke, sounds plausible to me. :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

This looks like a job for The Frence Foreign Leigon.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice!! :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer: :beer:


----------

